# Sony Ericsson EP500 Screen Problem



## Domenson (Nov 6, 2018)

So. When I Power Up My Sony Ericsson EP500 The Screen Lights Up But NOTHING Appears...

When I Press Hard On The TOP Of The Screen It Just Something Like A TV Without The Connection


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 6, 2018)

Sony Ericsson has a battery EP500, but I don't see a phone with that model.

Which ever phone try a reset using the button combinations...

Try this, first:

*Soft reset with hardware keys*
A soft reset is a simulated battery removal. This is used to power a device off when the screen is frozen or unresponsive and the device it has an internal battery that cannot be removed. It does not cause loss of personal data on the device.

Press and hold the Power and Volume Up keys.
Wait for the device to vibrate three times (about 15 seconds). The device will vibrate once, then a few seconds later it will vibrate three times.
Release the keys.
Press the power key to turn the device back on.
Then, this, if the above did not work :

*Master reset with hardware keys*
A master reset restores the original factory settings and may delete your personal data on the internal storage, such as downloads, ringtones, images, apps, contacts, and Visual Voicemail. It does not delete data stored on the SIM card or SD card. 

If the device menus are frozen or unresponsive, you can master reset using hardware keys.

Back up data on the internal memory.
Turn off the phone.
Press and hold the Power and Volume Down keys for 10 seconds until the green Android logo displays.
Use the Volume keys to highlight Factory Reset.
Press the Power key to select.
Use the Volume keys to highlight 'Yes', then press the Power key to confirm.
The device will reset and restart

EDIT:    You could, also, try removing the battery, if possible and replacing it.  Then, try the powering on the phone.


----------

